# Bitcoin Tutorial



## PRIDE (Dec 4, 2017)

Pesty or any others that see any errors in this please correct. Also any advise for the new users to bitcoin. Saw it on PM and thought it would be a good copy because I receive a lot of pm's asking about bitcoin. Thanks.
----------------------------

*How to Purchase and Spend Bitcoins Anonymously.*

Bitcoin (BTC) can be completely overwhelming when starting out. Most of that is due to the unnecessary, technical information, which most people don’t need to know, so for this tutorial we’re just going to show you how to purchase and spend BTC anonymously.

*What you need:*
• A computer
• An Email Address (Create an address to use only for BTC)
• Tor Browser (Not Entirely Necessary – Just extra precaution)
• CASH MONEY – (Entirely Necessary)

1) *Sign Up For LocalBitcoins.com*

*Click* on the Sign Up Button and on the following screen you’ll enter your Information and your newly created email address, as shown below. Fill out the Captcha Form and click REGISTER.







2) *Check* your email for the Authentication Link and Activate your account. Close out of Localbitcoins.com and re-open. Make sure your Username and Password work, and Login. The hard part is now done!

3a) *You* should be at the HomeScreen now. “I want to buy bitcoins,” should be selected and on the Payment Method box, select Cash Deposit. Then click SEARCH.






3b) *Now* we’re going to find out how much we need to buy in BTC to cover our DVD Costs. General rule of thumb is buy what you need plus $20 in case BTC value fluctuates while we’re shopping. Typically doesn’t happen and we’re not really concerned with the value of BTC since we’re not investing in it. We’re using it as a means of currency exchange. Google, “BTC Price” and click search. 

As you can see below I need $300 to cover my DVD’s and shipping, which comes out to be 0.76 Bitcoins. *This is the number we’re concerned with*. Remember that number and move on to the next step…






4) *Here* is where we will choose our Seller. Just find someone that accepts deposits from a Bank near you – Bank of America, Arvest, Chase, etc. The seller should also have a 100% Feedback Rating and offer to do transactions for the amount of USD you’re going to send. Once you find one that seems good, click BUY.






5) *Here* is where you’ll initiate your trade for USD to BTC. Input the Number of BTC you want to buy and it will give you the USD amount you need to send. Click “Send Trade Request” and proceed.






6) *Once* the trade request has been initiated you will see the directions on the right side on how to proceed. Just follow the directions. This seller has stated requested you use your genuine IP (No TOR or VPN) which is OK since we have no identifiable information about ourselves and it’s NOT illegal to purchase Bitcoins. *Not all sellers require you to use your genuine IP, but if you feel uneasy about it, just look around. There are tons who don’t.

After you’ve done what the seller requested: 1) Deposit Money in their Account, Upload Pic of Deposit Receipt, and received confirmation from Seller on transaction, we’re ready to spend our newfound Bitcoins!






7) *As* in the pic above, click on your Profile Icon and click Wallet (it will have BTC in there hopefully).

Here you will enter the Receiving Wallet Address (you will receive this from your DVD seller), the amount in USD you want to send, a description your seller requests (if they want to know who it’s from), and your password. Once that’s done, click “Send from Wallet”. 

Congratulations! You have now paid for your DVD’s and you should get a confirmation and tracking number to let you know when to expect your Sex in the City – The Full Collection DVD Set.


----------



## kubes (Dec 4, 2017)

If you have a Bitcoin ATM in your area you can buy them and dump them directly into your secure wallet with no Id as long as it's under 1,000 ed. Just another option


----------



## Victory (Dec 11, 2017)

kubes said:


> If you have a Bitcoin ATM in your area you can buy them and dump them directly into your secure wallet with no Id as long as it's under 1,000 ed. Just another option



Interesting. What is the best wallet to get? I keep hearing about possible btc theft so your wallet needs to be secure. Could I use this system to invest long term or would there be better sites to buy btc? I keep hearing some charge more than others for handling fee etc.


----------



## pesty4077 (Dec 11, 2017)

Banks are catching on to this. You will see a lot of regulations in 2018. Never spend what you can't afford to lose.


----------



## pesty4077 (Dec 11, 2017)

Victory said:


> Interesting. *What is the best wallet to get?* I keep hearing about possible btc theft so your wallet needs to be secure. Could I use this system to invest long term or would there be better sites to buy btc? I keep hearing some charge more than others for handling fee etc.



USB is best.


----------



## BigBob (Dec 11, 2017)

https://blockgeeks.com/cryptocurrency-safe/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pesty4077 (Dec 11, 2017)

BigBob said:


> https://blockgeeks.com/cryptocurrency-safe/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I disagree with that Coinbase wallet. Coinbase crashes and is slow. Time is money here and I would never want to keep my coins on an exchange.


----------



## BigBob (Dec 11, 2017)

pesty4077 said:


> I disagree with that Coinbase wallet. Coinbase crashes and is slow. Time is money here and I would never want to keep my coins on an exchange.


True. I wouldn't keep it on any exchange wallet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 11, 2017)

Click Here => http://www.anasci.org/vB/news-updates/42094-new-crypto-science-forum.html


----------



## Sully (Dec 11, 2017)

pesty4077 said:


> USB is best.



Maybe I’m not understanding this correctly. Are you saying that if you load your Bitcoin/crypto currency onto a dedicated flash drive that you don’t need to download any kind of “wallet” program for it? Or are you saying you still have to download a wallet, but that one should keep that wallet on a dedicated flash drive?


----------



## BigBob (Dec 11, 2017)

Sully said:


> Maybe I’m not understanding this correctly. Are you saying that if you load your Bitcoin/crypto currency onto a dedicated flash drive that you don’t need to download any kind of “wallet” program for it? Or are you saying you still have to download a wallet, but that one should keep that wallet on a dedicated flash drive?


Sully, they sell crypto drives. Those come with built in software.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for posting. I am still going over all this in my head trying to connect the dot's together!


----------



## pesty4077 (Dec 17, 2017)

AGGRO said:


> Thanks for posting. I am still going over all this in my head trying to connect the dot's together!



It is overwhelming in the beginning. I know I was overwhelmed in the beginning. Lots to know. We broke down things in our new forum to help guide you guys.


----------



## kubes (Dec 18, 2017)

Victory said:


> Interesting. What is the best wallet to get? I keep hearing about possible btc theft so your wallet needs to be secure. Could I use this system to invest long term or would there be better sites to buy btc? I keep hearing some charge more than others for handling fee etc.





I use Blockchain so either I use the atm and fund directly to blockchain or I buy bitcoin through Coinbase and then move it straight to blockchain leaving just a little in coinbase


----------



## kubes (Dec 18, 2017)

pesty4077 said:


> It is overwhelming in the beginning. I know I was overwhelmed in the beginning. Lots to know. We broke down things in our new forum to help guide you guys.





Agree I was too I spent about three days reading and had opened my coinbase and blockchain accounts. Then once I started I realized it’s pretty easy


----------



## Viking (Dec 18, 2017)

I am going to get into this as well. My mate has made a lot of easy money recently so who doesn't want that!


----------



## odin (Dec 19, 2017)

kubes said:


> Agree I was too I spent about three days reading and had opened my coinbase and blockchain accounts. Then once I started I realized it’s pretty easy



Reading is what I have been doing recently. The new forum sounds great so I will probably join and just follow their advice. I want to get the basics covered before I do that though. A lot of information to take it and the whole thing is very bizarre in many ways. How do people suddenly start up these new coins? That is what I am trying to figure out. There are many new ones and how does that even come about. I have been researching bitcoins origins to help understand all of this.


----------



## Victory (Dec 19, 2017)

kubes said:


> I use Blockchain so either I use the atm and fund directly to blockchain or I buy bitcoin through Coinbase and then move it straight to blockchain leaving just a little in coinbase



I will try and do the same then. From what I have read this seems to be the most common way of doing things. Thanks


----------



## kubes (Dec 24, 2017)

odin said:


> Reading is what I have been doing recently. The new forum sounds great so I will probably join and just follow their advice. I want to get the basics covered before I do that though. A lot of information to take it and the whole thing is very bizarre in many ways. How do people suddenly start up these new coins? That is what I am trying to figure out. There are many new ones and how does that even come about. I have been researching bitcoins origins to help understand all of this.





You will get it bro just keep reading once you get it down it’s pretty easy


----------



## SURGE (Jan 14, 2018)

I ignored some of these threads as I didn't understand how it worked but I hear about bitcoin all the time now. It seems to be very popular. My source takes bitcoin now so even if just for that and need to look into this.


----------



## AR-15 (Jan 24, 2018)

Omg my head is starting to hurt. Lol....AR


----------



## Viking (Jan 24, 2018)

I have learnt a lot from the new forum. I have set up accounts on different exchanges and have started investing. I am starting to get the hang of the basics. Hopefully I can make good money this year!


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

It's actually really easy once you've gone through it one time. At first I felt like it was all too complicated, but it's actually really easy.


----------

